# The belVita and Weetabix challenge!



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

I picked up some half-price belVita breakfast biscuits the other day from Tescos (the ones advertised by Johnny Vaugn and Lisa Snowdon) I thought it would be interesting to test their claims about being low GI slow release etc., along with some weetabix, that also make the same claims. So, I will be testing them out this weekend! Which will be the best?


----------



## FM001 (Jan 11, 2012)

Never heard of them


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

toby said:


> Never heard of them



http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie.php?filename=TA10774


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Which will be the best?



As Harry Hill would say - there's only one way to find out....


----------



## evilcat (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm Type 2 on pills only so it's probably a bit different for me, but both the Belvitas and Weetabix make me spike, with a 2hr reading normally in the mid-teens.  I've had to ban Weetabix completely from my diet but do allow myself 1-2 Belvitas if I drop into the 3s.  My OH loves them so there's always a box in the cupboard 

I find the milk and fibre varieties the best, the honey ones are tasty but sadly my bg levels say no...  

You can get Belvita sandwich bars as well (also 1/2 price at Tesco) - I've not tried them though as it looks like the filling is pretty much all sugar!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2012)

Pretty much what I expect evilcat  If they spike people like us then they must put an equivalent strain on the pancreas of a non-D, so they are not really 'slow-release' as they claim!


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Pretty much what I expect evilcat  If they spike people like us then they must put an equivalent strain on the pancreas of a non-D, so they are not really 'slow-release' as they claim!



Ive wanted to buy some of those for ages but there never on offer, there so expensive at about ?2.50 guesstimate


----------



## Copepod (Jan 12, 2012)

Belvita may not be particularly low GI, but they are tasty, robust (don't break easily despite being sat on and thrown around in rucksack etc), packed in sensible small plastic packs, cheap (when on offer) etc. 

Personally, I like them for breakfast (well, eating between about 4am an 9am) when working through the night on adventure races - they "feel" like breakfast, to collaborate the light of dawn. As that's only a couple of days a year, the non-optimum blood glucose profile is acceptable for me.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

Steff said:


> Ive wanted to buy some of those for ages but there never on offer, there so expensive at about ?2.50 guesstimate



The ones I got were ?1.14 from Tescos Steff - they might still have them on offer


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you tested them yet then?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

caffeine_demon said:


> Have you tested them yet then?



No, haven't done it yet, keep forgetting! Might try the Belvita tomorrow


----------



## imtrying (Jan 17, 2012)

Did you try them Alan??

I eat Weetabix when it gets cold, but would be good to know what these are like in comparison.

I also eat those Nature Valley Crunchy Granola Bars....which are yummy!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes Katie - microwave my dish containing milk, lob my Weetabix in, sprinkle with approx half a tsp of granulated sweetener, 25g carb, lovely!  LOL


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ooh I am interested in how this goes too, I noticed they said low GI on them the other day, I used to eat them when I did WW and they were so handy for grabbing to take to work! They tasted fairly sweet though, I thought they would be bad for the old D! 

Will see how yours goes, then might buy some to try too! Infact I think i have some in the cupboard but they might have been there a while.....they go a bit soft after a while!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> Ooh I am interested in how this goes too, I noticed they said low GI on them the other day, I used to eat them when I did WW and they were so handy for grabbing to take to work! They tasted fairly sweet though, I thought they would be bad for the old D!
> 
> Will see how yours goes, then might buy some to try too! Infact I think i have some in the cupboard but they might have been there a while.....they go a bit soft after a while!



I've already had a few, but not put them to the proper test yet - have eaten one when my levels are dipping a bit low and they seem to do the job quite well of keeping them up without spiking. They do taste quite sweet, especially since I now rarely eat anything sweet - each biscuit has 8.4g carbs, of which 2.9g are sugars, so not bad really. (I have the Fruit and Fibre variety). Not confident yet to use them as my breakfast on a day when I'm out running, hence not doing the proper test yet!


----------



## sweetsatin (Jan 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I picked up some half-price belVita breakfast biscuits the other day from Tescos (the ones advertised by Johnny Vaugn and Lisa Snowdon) I thought it would be interesting to test their claims about being low GI slow release etc., along with some weetabix, that also make the same claims. So, I will be testing them out this weekend! Which will be the best?



I'm Type2 diet/exercise control i have tried both Wheatabix and Belvita they both give me a spike, i have 2 Belvita usually at 4am... one of the times i get low, i used to have 2 Wheatabix for breakfast... before walking to work my BG was 7.8..., 20mins walk away, before getting there i have the shakes and thumping headache & have to test... results being 3.2.....not good at all, but the Belvita taste very nice.


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jan 25, 2012)

I tried these and results I think are ok for me....

Fasting BG was 10.0 (yes I know, not good, but seeing the consultant soon to hopefully try to work out my basal more accurately...I think that's not right)...anyway ate pack of Belvita, and 1 hour test was 13.8 and 2 hour test 11.2?

I also had a mullerlight and took 5u insulin.

Before lunch (4 hours later approx) I was 8.0.

Does that look ok, how much is "acceptable" to rise the BG after the 1 and 2 hour tests?


----------



## Medusa (Jan 25, 2012)

don't know if this helps but have found sainsburys cheap weetabix do not raise my blood sugar at all they seem to be a perfect breakfast for me, weight for weight the proper brand ones or shops own normal ones raise my sugar more.... haven't studied the packets to see if there is any difference in nutritional values yet but will be, gonna try these biscuits too and see what happens as i really like biscuits lol


----------



## DanW81 (Jan 26, 2012)

i have been eating belvita biscuits for breakfast for ages now (ever since the first advert on tv) and they do the job perfectly for me. HAve tried all flavours & the yoghurt ones to, they dont give me a spike & fill me up nicely. i would highly recommend.


----------



## daisymoo84 (Feb 13, 2012)

For anyone trying the Belvitta they are half price in Sainsburys at the mo (but not sure for how long)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2012)

daisymoo84 said:


> For anyone trying the Belvitta they are half price in Sainsburys at the mo (but not sure for how long)



That's handy, I'm off there tomorrow on my monthly Burgen bread restock!  They were half price in the Co-op very briefly but I'm starting to run low so hopefully will be able to get some more tomorrow. Have to say I am quite impressed by them - they taste wuite sweet but don't have a lot of sugar in them, and don't appear to spike my levels.


----------

